# Trier to Koblenz or Koblenz to Trier?



## BlondiS

We're off for our first Motorhome trip to Germany, late May.

I've done quite a bit of research, and thanks to all you lovely folk for all the suggestions and advice, however, I may have missed it, but, which is the best way to enjoy the Mosel? Trier to Koblenz or vice versa?

We'll be away for about 4 weeks, so time isn't an issue.

Thanks in advance.

Di


----------



## Zebedee

In our opinion the Trier end is the nicest.

It won't be long before someone comes along with the opposite opinion though - and I don't think it really matters. It's such a lovely area you can't really fail.

Four weeks is plenty long enough to do the entire length, and have time for a look at the Rhine as well, so maybe start at Trier if you fancy that?

Trier is nearer to Luxembourg for a fill of cheap diesel, if that's any influence.

Dave


----------



## RedSonja

Yes I would agree with Zebedee the Trier end is nicer.

Sonja


----------



## Zepp

BlondiS said:


> We're off for our first Motorhome trip to Germany, late May.
> 
> Di


We will be in that area in May so keep an eye out for us lol

Paul & Lynne


----------



## Vennwood

Dave is right Trier is the best end to start but it depends on what you are looking for. Either way you will enjoy it. We try to go up one side and down the other but as the road crosses back and forth its not that simple.

The Stellplatz's by the river are a bit thinner on the ground the nearer Koblenz you get so you may need to use the campsite right on the confluence cos you shouldn't miss Koblenz.


----------



## Stanner

Yes 4 weeks gives you plenty of time to meander (you have to 'cos the river does) from Trier to Koblenz and then down the Rhine to somewhere like Bingen.

You can travel out to Trier via Luxembourg then do a 3 sided route that brings you back "overland" to Trier and thence back to Luxembourg for another cheap fill up on the way home. It also means that you don't need to pay a single toll going either way.

BTW don't risk parking in any of the coach spaces in the riverside car parks- we went to do that in one of 20 odd empty spaces in Bernkastel-Kues and were quickly warned off by the attendant who was cheerfully ticketing cars (even local ones  ) parked in other coach spaces.

If you have bikes take them and use them, the "tow paths" are splendid cycle routes.


----------



## erneboy

We prefer the Trier end. We found the Stellplatzen at the other end were fewer and the ones near the river tended to fill up quite quickly after lunch time during the summer. Worth the trip, Alan.


----------



## Caggsie

We started and finished by Trier. I would have thought you might even get to the Rhine in your timescale. Bernkastle kues is a nice place to visit enroute. Great stops and all stellplatz, all the way along. We've been two years on the trot now. Last year we went down to lake Constance but ended back at the Mosel region for the last part of hols.


----------



## IanA

I'm planning a winter trip to the area - probably early December for the Christmas markets - are the Stellplatz facilities still available or is it dependent on temperature? I know I can search, but does anybody have the info on winter tyres - needed, not needed, OK if you have snow chains etc.
Thanx

Edit - Found it - snow tyres needed.


----------



## CliffyP

We will be there as well May and June, then poss over to Berlin ?
Dont forget, its your round :lol:


----------



## chubs

Going over in June might try some wine whilst we are there


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

We did the other way and spent some time in the Eiffel mountains first.

A beautiful area that's well worth a visit. It's just to the north of the Mosel.

We only had about a week to travel the Mosel so missed out on some of the villages. You'll be fine with 4 weeks. Lots of time to have a wander around Koblenz and have a boat trip on the Rhine.

Cochem is nice and well worth a stop

We did a great bike ride around Bernkastel Kues. You get a bus (the bus has a bike carrying trailer) from Bernkastel Kues upto some village about 35km away and cycle back downhill virtually all of the way along a disused railway line to where you started. Great for us part time cyclists.

Have a fab trip.


----------



## tonka

Yep.. Trier first.
Then you can get cheaper fuel in Lux on route..
Here is a youtube of the Trier aire as an insite, also look on the MHF campsite database for other stopovers.





Get on stellplatz early, they soon fill up..

Once at Trier go into town and you can pick up a map from the tourist office, If your into motors of any description then the Nurbering isnt far away, I wanted to take the van around but it was closed the day we went 

Enjoy...


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

We are leaving the UK on the 24th May for our first trip up the mosel from Trier to Koblenz. We then will follow the Rhine down to near Strasbourg.
We shall then pick up the Loire and follow to the sea. We have 13 weeks to do this trip so no idea where we will end up.

We may bump into a few of you doing this trip. If you see us we do have our name in the van please come over and say HI.

steve & ann. --------- teensvan


----------



## BlondiS

Thanks to everyone for their responses - I'm studying maps and Bordatlas, at this very moment!!

Regards

Di


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Were going over to Mosel region at Easter to May day.

If you see our van a Laika, pop over and say hello.

Never done Germany before so for us its something new.

Also going again 23rd June - 10th July to cover the Rhine as well.

Pat


----------

